# Permanent Residency



## AngelaF (Aug 29, 2018)

We were planning to make a move to Cyprus in around 5 years when my husband retires. For around 8 years we would be getting by on his UK pension, a very small private pension and savings until I also qualify for my pension. I'm worried now that we won't be able to get permanent residency as we won't have the minimum amount required. What if we buy a property and are refused residency?


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Can't see as you have anything to be worried about, all you have to show is that you have enough income so as not to be a burden on the Cypriot State. As your husband would be in receipt of a UK pension he would be entitled to the reciprocal health care agreement the UK has with Cyprus, which I understand will continue after the dreaded Brexit, and as you will be deemed as his dependant you will receive the same so expensive health care won't be needed. So with his full pension, the small pension plus savings you should have enough to meet Immigrations requirements. All they appear to be concerned with is that people come here and expect to be looked after by the state.


----------



## AngelaF (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks, I really don't want anything to happen to stop this move. It's everything we're working towards and I don't want our dream to be ruined!


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi, just a bit of clarification on your permanent residency heading:
When you move to Cyprus you have 3 months (90 days) to apply to Immigration for your MEU1 or yellow slip which is the Registration of Residency Certificate.
When you have lived here permanently for a minimum of 5 years you then apply for your MEU3 which is the Permanent Residency Certificate.
At least that's how it is at the moment, it is yet to be decided what will happen after Brexit!


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

I don't think anyone can say for sure what will happen after Brexit.

But we moved to Cyprus permanently in 2002 before any mention was made of Cyprus joining the EU. At that time we had to provide information on our income and savings to demonstrate that we would not be a burden on the state. It was no problem - and I don't expect it will be a problem post-Brexit.

Regards,


----------



## mikensue26 (Jan 6, 2019)

nhowarth said:


> I don't think anyone can say for sure what will happen after Brexit.
> 
> But we moved to Cyprus permanently in 2002 before any mention was made of Cyprus joining the EU. At that time we had to provide information on our income and savings to demonstrate that we would not be a burden on the state. It was no problem - and I don't expect it will be a problem post-Brexit.
> 
> Regards,


Sorry to highjack this thread...……. but we are also looking to retire to Cyprus and I am interested in whether you obtained residency permit before buying your house or made permanent plans to stay.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

mikensue26 said:


> Sorry to highjack this thread...……. but we are also looking to retire to Cyprus and I am interested in whether you obtained residency permit before buying your house or made permanent plans to stay.


We bought in 1992 but didn't apply for residency until we moved to the island in 2002.

Regards,


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

mikensue26 said:


> Sorry to highjack this thread...……. but we are also looking to retire to Cyprus and I am interested in whether you obtained residency permit before buying your house or made permanent plans to stay.


Here I am writing a mere 49 days before Brexit. Well that is according to Sky News today. If you were to arrive here before 29 Mar and apply for residency before the current Exit date you would get a yellow slip by showing either a property rental agreement or property ownership and some scrutiny of your income. If a hard Brexit was to occur, I am unsure what value the MEU 1 will have after 29 March. My personal view, note the careful caveat, is that we will use current, or receive new, documentation that will continue to allow us to live here without let or hinderance.

Live the dream!

Mike


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

mikehump3 said:


> Here I am writing a mere 49 days before Brexit. Well that is according to Sky News today. If you were to arrive here before 29 Mar and apply for residency before the current Exit date you would get a yellow slip by showing either a property rental agreement or property ownership and some scrutiny of your income. If a hard Brexit was to occur, I am unsure what value the MEU 1 will have after 29 March. My personal view, note the careful caveat, is that we will use current, or receive new, documentation that will continue to allow us to live here without let or hinderance.
> 
> Live the dream!
> 
> Mike


I am by no means an expert in these matters, but my understanding is that the MEU 1 indicates residency rights, or in UK terms an ‘indefinite right to remain’. This is indicated by the lack of an expiry date on the MEU 1, but this right may be lost, however, if you leave the island for more than a specified amount of time. The MEU 3, on the other hand, gives ‘settled status’ (another UK term). This allows you to live somewhere else for years if you wish, but always allows you to return. Hope this helps.


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Good Morning David and Letitia

In general terms I agree with your response to my post. However, the High Commission, Wealth Management and various other parties are urging us to obtain an MEU 3. Regardless, I believe the following link to be of great significance, especially as my wife is South African: 

CIVIL REGISTRY AND MIGRATION DEPARTMENT - BREXIT

Sincere Regards

Mike


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

mikehump3 said:


> Here I am writing a mere 49 days before Brexit. Well that is according to Sky News today. If you were to arrive here before 29 Mar and apply for residency before the current Exit date you would get a yellow slip by showing either a property rental agreement or property ownership and some scrutiny of your income. If a hard Brexit was to occur, I am unsure what value the MEU 1 will have after 29 March. My personal view, note the careful caveat, is that we will use current, or receive new, documentation that will continue to allow us to live here without let or hinderance.
> 
> Live the dream!
> 
> Mike


I suggest you read the information provided by HMG regarding Living in Cyprus. And sign up for email alerts to receive updates.

Regards,


----------

